# What type of this smoker?



## brian985 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## sandyut (Jun 13, 2020)

in these parts we have google and the brand is stamped on the side there KBQ

Just pokin a little fun there


----------



## old sarge (Jun 13, 2020)

Karubeque.  Crazy top down design.









						Karubecue C-60 Pit Review
					

We testedand reviewed The Karubecue C-60 and found it produces perfect smoke consistently. The results are ambrosia. Those who seek the Holy Grail of Smoke need to know about Karubecue. This brilliant design enables novice BBQ enthusiasts to smoke meat like a wizened Texas pit boss, earning our...



					amazingribs.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 13, 2020)

$1440 before tax and shipping, wouldn't be my top choice. RAY


----------



## old sarge (Jun 13, 2020)

Stainless steel is expensive.  But I agree. Also have to say it is impressive looking!


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> $1440 before tax and shipping, wouldn't be my top choice. RAY



It achieves the holy grail of wood smoke every single time. One of the best cookers out there bar none. Nothing else like it. I just wish they'd make a bigger one.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> It achieves the holy grail of wood smoke every single time. One of the best cookers out there bar none. Nothing else like it. I just wish they'd make a bigger one.




I prefer to be a little more "hand on" when smoking and cooking, the main reason I don't own a set it and forget pellet pooper. RAY


----------

